
Things are best when they’re obsolete - haifeng
https://haifengl.wordpress.com/2015/12/01/things-are-best-when-theyre-obsolete/
======
PaulHoule
That's why I have an Xbox 360 and a PS 3. They are still making games for
those platforms plus I can play the back catalog for a long, long, time.

------
haifeng
The list can be very long. I am not sure if Windows 10 is perfect. For me, it
is as perfect as Bold Touch 9930 to Blackberry.

